# DHTML Menu + Frames



## Jin (23. Februar 2004)

Hi, hab eine kleine frage

Wenn ich 2 frames hab, oben ist das Dhtml menu und unten das mainmenu

wenn ich jetzt aber das menu öffne geht es unter dsa andere frame, wie bekomm ich das über das andere, oder geht das mit html nicht?


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (24. Februar 2004)

Hast mal an " TARGET" gedacht   .... damit kann man das einstellen *gg*


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Februar 2004)

Mit HTML geht das nicht.

Du müsstest das Menu in beide Frames packen, und beim feuern eines Events in dem einen Frame auch das Menu im anderen Frame verändern.
Das Menu im unteren Frame muss dabei höher platziert werden, als das Menu im oberen Frame, und zwar genau soviel höher, wie das obere Frame hoch ist.

Falls im unteren Frame dann noch gescrollt werden kann, musst die dies überwachen, und die Position des unteren Menus entsprechend anpassen.

Also alles in allem... recht kompliziert das ganze


----------

